# يابنات



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصوا يابنانيت *​


*لينا اخت عملت موضوع عن قلبك ايه *​

*وحطيت صوره لقلب سليم والتاني مشقوق نصين *
*والتالت مش نافع تاني *​


*من فضلكم يابنات *​ 
*انا عايز اسأل سؤال *​ 



*هو انتم بتنجرحوا زيينا !!!!*
*بتجيلكم ساعات وايام وشهور مش طايقين الدنيا !!*​ 

*مثلا بتعملوا كدا *​ 

*

*​ 
*دا واحد عادي جدا *
*انتحر بسبب واحده *
*حبوا بعض *
*وسابته*​ 


*طب دا عادي ولا حيلته حاجه*
*يامولاي كما خلقتني *​ 




*طب دا *​ 
*

*​ 

*

*​ 

*

*​ 
*لما يبقي دا*
*ملك الاحساس*
*ملك الرومانسيه*
*وسامه ملهاش حل *
*العالم كله هايموت عليه *​ 
*ويحب واحده *
*ومش اي واحده !*​ 
*دا اداها عقله وقلبه وفكره وحياته *​ 
*وتسيبه وتحب واحد تاني *​ 
*يقوم ينتحر ويبقي كده *​ 
*

*​ 


*طيب دا راجل عالمي *​ 
*نجيب المحلي *​ 
*صنع في مصر *​ 
*شاب زي الفل طالب هندسه *
*شوفو مكتوب ايه عنه *​ 



*شهدت مدينة الطلاب فى جامعة القاهرة، فجر الاربعاء، نهاية مأساوية لقصة حب، تخلص طالب فى الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الهندسة من حياته، حيث ألقى بنفسه من الطابق الثالث، تبين من تحريات المباحث وأقوال شهود العيان أنه تخلص من حياته بسبب فشل قصة حبه من إحدى زميلاته وعلمه بخطبتها لآخر، فقرر الخلاص من حياته والانتحار، تحرر محضر بالواقعة وتم إخطار المستشار أحمد البحراوى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة، الذى أمر بالتحقيق فى الواقعة والتأكد من وجود شبهة جنائية من عدمه، وجار مناقشة زميله فى غرفته، الشاهد الوحيد على الواقعة، وطلبت النيابة تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة واستدعاء أسرة الطالب لسؤالهم، واستدعاء مسؤولى الأمن والشخص الذى صاحب المنتحر إلى غرفة العناية المركزة داخل قصر العينى لسماع أقواله ومعرفة ما إذا كان تحدث عن الواقعة قبل وفاته أم لا، وصرحت بدفن الجثة بعد توقيع الكشف الطبى عليها.*​ 



*نهايه مأساويه!!!!!!!!!!!*
*صح؟؟؟؟*​ 

*اي شاب بيحب واحده بيحاول يهد الدنيا علشانها *
*بيفحت في الصخر *​ 
*ادامه هدف واحد *
*هيا وبس *
*مش حد تاني *
*بيشوف بنات الدنيا اخواته *​ 
*ربنا بيقول الرجل يترك اباه وامه ليلتصق بأمرئته*​ 
*فاهمين يعني ايه ؟؟؟*​ 
*يعني الراجل بيسيب احن اتنين عليه في الدنيا *
*علشان حبيبته !!!*​ 

*ياجدع دا الواحد بيصحي من النوم اول حاجه بتيجي في باله صوره حبيبته *​ 
*دا يمكن قبل مايرشم الصليب !!!!*
*بيبقي ماشي في الشارع مش سامع حاجه !!*​ 

*يعني انا عايز افهم *​ 
*واستحملوني علشان انا غبي *​ 
*يعني انتوا بتحبوا الواحد اللي مش يديكوا ريق حلو؟*
*يطنش *
*يعمل نفسه عبده الاهبل!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*عايزين واد فلانتينو !!!*​ 
*يعرف يجي 2000 بنت !!!!*​ 

*ترني عليه .......مايردش*​ 
*تتقابله ........مايجيش *​ 
*يعرف انك عيانه .........ولا حتي يديكي مذد!!!!*​ 

*يعني ليه لما الواحد يتعامل مع البنت باخلاص *
*يعجبش !!!!*​ 

*لما يعرف انها مدايقه يقوم يدايق ويبقي عايز يبهدل الدنيا علشان يفرفشها يبقي رخم !!!!*​ 

*لما يبقي بيخاف عليها اكتر من نفسه ويقولها خلي بالك .دي غلط .دا بلاش .دا مابصر ايه ....يبقي غلس!!!!*​ 
*طب انتوا عايزين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*من فتره كنت عند الميكانيكي بتاع البيك *​ 
*ولا حظت انه في حد نرفزه في الموبيل *​ 
*بقوله روق ياعم عادل *​ 
*رد قالي ايه !!*​ 
*اسكت ياكوكو......اسكت *
*دا انا خلاص فاض بيا .انتا عارف لوجبت كوز بنزين*
*وصبت شويه في ودني اليمن وحبه في الشمال *
*وخدت بوءين واقول لخطبتي :ها كدا نافع ؟؟؟؟*
*تقولي : لاء لسه غرق شويه علي راسك!!!!!!!!!*​ 

*ياغلوب ابويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​ 
*وانتوا بقي ماشاء الله يابنات *​ 

*ايه الجمال ده *​ 

*ايه التضحيه دي *​ 

*ايه العذاب ده *​ 

*لالالالا*​ 


*مالكوش حق *​ 



*يوم ماتقولي *​ 



*انا انجرحت من حبيبي *​ 




*اقصي ما عندك وتبقي الدنيا كحل بالنسبالكوا*​ 
*ويادي المرار الطافح *
*وكان فين والهم دا كله فين *​ 

*اخركم تعملو ايه *​ 






*تسمعوا مصطفي كامل *​ 
*

*​ 

*وتنهنهوا في العياط*​ 

*وفي النهايه*​ 




























*تاخدوا الدبدوب بالحضن *​ 
*

*​ 

*وتزعلوا قوووووووي*​ 
*هو دا كبيركوا*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمحلي اعلق علي حتة كدة بما اني حبيب قديم و اتجرحت

و لسة مجروح لحد النهاردة

اقتباس :

 ﯾﻌﻨﻲ اﻧﺘﻮا ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻮا اﻟﻮاﺣﺪ اﻟﻠﻲ ﻣﺶ ﯾﺪﯾﻜﻮا رﯾﻖ ﺣﻠﻮ؟ ﯾﻄﻨﺶ !!!!!!!!!!ﯾﻌﻤﻞ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ اﻻﻫﺒﻞ

!!! ﻋﺎﯾﺰﯾﻦ واد ﻓﻼﻧﺘﯿﻨﻮ

!!!! ﯾﻌﺮف ﯾﺠﻲ 2000 ﺑﻨﺖ

ﺗﺮﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﯿﻪ .......ﻣﺎﯾﺮدش

ﺗﺘﻘﺎﺑﻠﻪ ........ﻣﺎﯾﺠﯿﺶ

!!!!ﯾﻌﺮف اﻧﻚ ﻋﯿﺎﻧﻪ .........وﻻ ﺣﺘﻲ ﯾﺪﯾﻜﻲ ﻣﺬد

ﯾﻌﻨﻲ ﻟﯿﻪ ﻟﻤﺎ اﻟﻮاﺣﺪ ﯾﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ اﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﺑﺎﺧﻼص !!!! ﯾﻌﺠﺒﺶ





هما عايزين الواد التقيل

عايزين الواد ميبقاش مدلوق عليهم

يديهم ريق ناشف

كدة يعني هما شيفين انه راجل

" البنات بيحبو الرجالة الحنينيين الي كُل شوية مزدايا علي التليفون و الي يجيبلها دبدوب و يقولها هابي فلانتين داي و ... "

كُل ده كلام افلام

انا و حبيبتي ( القديمة )

كانت مشكلتي اني معرفش الكلام ده

مكنتش بتقل عليها

لما اعوذها اكلمها

لما هي تكلمني ارد علطول

فعلشان كدة هي سابتني

لأني كنت صريح في حُبي

البنات عايزين واد تقيل


مش كدة ولا ايه !!!!

معلش يا حبيبي انا خرجت عن الموضوع شوية
بس اول مشفت الجزء ده مقدرتش امسك نفسي


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعني انتا رائيك انهم عايزين واد تقيل *

*ولا يسأل ولا يتصل  ويقضيها *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة

مش عايزين واد صريح في حبه

و ديه حاجة وحشة أوي

و الي هيقول غير كدة

هقطع لسانه ^_^ ههههههه

لأنها علي التجربة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياوااد ياتقيل : )
قال علي رأي المثل يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا في جنازته
طيب مابلاش تعملوا فيها دور محمود عبد العزيز في فيلم الظالم والمظلوم
ياراجل ده الواحد بيقي أيد صوابعه ال 20 شمع ومش بيعجب!

خد القصة دي طيب
*


> *انتحار طالبة ثانوي داخل مدرسة بسوهاج بسبب الحب*
> 
> .. ومن الحب ما قتل
> مصريات
> ...


*
ايه رأيك

ده حتي البنت دي مسلمتش منكم وانتحرت بسبب الحب


*






اقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه بس​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مش انتو بتحبو الواد التقيل

عايزينهم يتقلو !!!!


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا بجد يابتول *
*شايفا كيمو بيقول ايه ؟؟؟*

*بأمانه *
*الكلام ده مش بيحصل ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لا بجد يابتول *
> *شايفا كيمو بيقول ايه ؟؟؟*
> 
> *بأمانه *
> *الكلام ده مش بيحصل ؟*​


*لا مش بيحصل
احنا نحب الولد الخلوق الجدع بتاع ربنا
ابو دم خفيف اللي يقدر الجوهره اللي معاه
سيبك بقي من موضوع تقيل وخفيف
والحبشتكنات اللي بتسمعها دي
ده كلام فارغ
لا بيودي ولا بيجيب
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

دﻩ ﻛﻼم ﻓﺎرغ ﻻ ﺑﯿﻮدي وﻻ ﺑﯿﺠﯿﺐ




الكلام الفاضي ده هو الي خلي العلاقة الي فتت تفشل يا واثقة


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مش بيحصل*
> *احنا نحب الولد الخلوق الجدع بتاع ربنا*
> *ابو دم خفيف اللي يقدر الجوهره اللي معاه*
> *سيبك بقي من موضوع تقيل وخفيف*
> ...




*ماهو الخلوق الجدع الامور الشطور بتاع ربنا *
*ربنا ده ...ملوش مكان يابتول *

*لازم يلبس القناع *
*لازم يتقل *
*انما اللي في قلبه علي لسانه *
*دا لاء    كوخه   يامامي   يع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساكى سامحنى الكلام ده كلام افلام ومسلسلات 
يعنى ايه البنت عاوزة واحد تقيل وميعبرهاش 
مين قال كدا وليه واخد الموضوع من منظر انك ولد بس 
بص للموضوع من الناحيتين 
هتلاقى انه البنت عاوزة ولد محترم ومؤدب وراجل تعتمد عليه 
ويكونوا متوافقين فكريا وثقافيا لانه هو ده سبب نجاح اى علاقة 
ويكون بيهتم بيها وبيخاف عليها 
يعنى عكس اللى انت بتقوله خالص 
وبص انت كمان للموضوع وشوف انت محتاج ايه فى البنت 
اكيد محتاج بنت مؤدبة وكويسة ومتعلمة و و و  كتير 
الكلام ده مش صح صدقنى 
وفى حاجة كمان انت بتقول لو البنت انجرحت بكتيرها تسمع مصطفى كامل وتعيط 
لانه البنت رقيقة بطبعها تقدر تقولى هتعمل ايه غير انها تزعل وتعيط 
ده ناهيا عن سبب الفراق يعنى 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> دﻩ ﻛﻼم ﻓﺎرغ ﻻ ﺑﯿﻮدي وﻻ ﺑﯿﺠﯿﺐ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kawasaki قال:


> *ماهو الخلوق الجدع الامور الشطور بتاع ربنا *
> *ربنا ده ...ملوش مكان يابتول *
> 
> *لازم يلبس القناع *
> ...


*صوابعكم مش زي بعضها !*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ساكى سامحنى الكلام ده كلام افلام ومسلسلات *​
> *يعنى ايه البنت عاوزة واحد تقيل وميعبرهاش *
> *مين قال كدا وليه واخد الموضوع من منظر انك ولد بس *
> *بص للموضوع من الناحيتين *
> ...


 
*يعني يارورو هيا علشان بنت بتعيط *

*وانا مثلا علشان ولد  معنديش احساس*
*هو انا خشبه!!!!!!!*

*ما احنا بنعيط  وبنتشحتف وبنتمرمغ علي الارض*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ساكى سامحنى الكلام ده كلام افلام ومسلسلات
> يعنى ايه البنت عاوزة واحد تقيل وميعبرهاش
> مين قال كدا وليه واخد الموضوع من منظر انك ولد بس
> بص للموضوع من الناحيتين
> ...


*ايوة بقا يارورو ياجامد
احبك اما بتسخني الطاسه : )
واسمحيلي اضيف حته علي موضوع طفي كامل ده
صح اما البنت بتزعل كبيرها تسمح اغنيه حزينة تلمس مشاعرها المجروحه وتفضل تعيط 
انما الولد من دول لو انجرح
مع انه جبله ومش بينجرح ابدا
يقوم ضارب الطقم اللي علي الحبل
وضارب كيس الجل في فروته
وضارب كيس برفان لولوا من ابو ربع جنيه ده
ويقضيها مع البنات اصحابه بقا عشان ينسي جرحه
شوفتوا بقا ياكوكو انت وكيمو
الفرق مابين جرح الولد والبنت بيبقا عامل ازاي؟

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺳﺎﻛﻰ ﺳﺎﻣﺤﻨﻰ اﻟﻜﻼم دﻩ ﻛﻼم اﻓﻼم وﻣﺴﻠﺴﻼت ﯾﻌﻨﻰ اﯾﻪ اﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻋﺎوزة واﺣﺪ ﺗﻘﯿﻞ وﻣﯿﻌﺒﺮﻫﺎش ﻣﯿﻦ ﻗﺎل ﻛﺪا وﻟﯿﻪ واﺧﺪ اﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮع ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﻈﺮ اﻧﻚ وﻟﺪ ﺑﺲ


انا الي قلت كدة

لأن ده الي حصل

مترجعيش تنفي انتي

مش هكذب

و زي مبتقولي 

صوبعك مش زي بعضها

يبقي انتي ليه بتتكلمي علي كُل البنات بأنهم مش عايزين تُقل من الواد

انا لو كنت تقلت عليها و مكنتش صارحتها بمشعري علطول ( بحبك ) كان زمنا لست مع بعض


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اﻧﻤﺎ اﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻣﻦ دول ﻟﻮ اﻧﺠﺮح ﻣﻊ اﻧﻪ ﺟﺒﻠﻪ وﻣﺶ ﺑﯿﻨﺠﺮح اﺑﺪا

هعديها بمزاجي ديه , ماشي !!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يعني يارورو هيا علشان بنت بتعيط *
> 
> *وانا مثلا علشان ولد  معنديش احساس*
> *هو انا خشبه!!!!!!!*
> ...


اسة بيه 
ي*ا ساكى انا بوضحلك اللى انت قولت عليه ان البنت اخرها تعمل كدا 
وطبعا اكيد الرجل عنده احساس زيه زى البنت 
بس الموضوع هنا بيفرق لان البنت بطبعها حساسة اكتر من الولد 
ومشاعرها اضعف من الولد يعنى سهل انها تحس بالجرح 
وعارفة يا سيدى ان الولد بيزعل وبيتشحتف زى ما بتقول 
بس انا رافضة موضوع ان البنت عاوز واحد تقيل ومبعرهاش والكلام الفاضى ده 
غلط جدااااااااا جايز انت شايف الموضوع من ناحية تانية 
مممكن يكون عدم توافق بينهم وده اللى مخليها مش حاسة بيه *


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوة بقا يارورو ياجامد
> احبك اما بتسخني الطاسه : )
> واسمحيلي اضيف حته علي موضوع طفي كامل ده
> صح اما البنت بتزعل كبيرها تسمح اغنيه حزينة تلمس مشاعرها المجروحه وتفضل تعيط
> ...


ب*صى يا بتول هى مش قاعدة ثابتة 
الولاد اللى بتعمل كدا معتقدش انها كانت بتحب من الاساس 
لانه وقتها مكنتش هتعمل اللى بتقولى عليه ده 
اللى بيحب بجد وانجرح ممكن يقعد حزين سنين ومش قادر ينساها 
ولا قادر يشوف غيرها 
بصى هى مش قاعدة ثابتة بتختلف من حد لتانى سواء ولد او بنت 
اذا كانت مشاعره دى حقيقية ولا لا 

*


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي علشان متعصبش و ارتكب جناية بهدوء كدة

اخر مشاركة انتي كتباها ديه كلها غلط في غلط


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ايووووووووة يا رورو يا مختفية او مخفية ردي عليها


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

المشاركة رقم 18 اقصد بيها المشاركة رقم 16


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اﻧﻤﺎ اﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻣﻦ دول ﻟﻮ اﻧﺠﺮح ﻣﻊ اﻧﻪ ﺟﺒﻠﻪ وﻣﺶ ﺑﯿﻨﺠﺮح اﺑﺪا
> 
> هعديها بمزاجي ديه , ماشي !!!


ياسلام طب متعديهاش
وريني هتعمل ايه:t9:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> اسة بيه
> ي*ا ساكى انا بوضحلك اللى انت قولت عليه ان البنت اخرها تعمل كدا
> وطبعا اكيد الرجل عنده احساس زيه زى البنت
> بس الموضوع هنا بيفرق لان البنت بطبعها حساسة اكتر من الولد
> ...


بس نادرا اما تلاقي حد بيحب حب حقيقي بجد:closedeye


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ﺳﺎﻛﻰ ﺳﺎﻣﺤﻨﻰ اﻟﻜﻼم دﻩ ﻛﻼم اﻓﻼم وﻣﺴﻠﺴﻼت ﯾﻌﻨﻰ اﯾﻪ اﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻋﺎوزة واﺣﺪ ﺗﻘﯿﻞ وﻣﯿﻌﺒﺮﻫﺎش ﻣﯿﻦ ﻗﺎل ﻛﺪا وﻟﯿﻪ واﺧﺪ اﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮع ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﻈﺮ اﻧﻚ وﻟﺪ ﺑﺲ
> 
> 
> انا الي قلت كدة
> ...


*يعنى يا كيمو انت عاوز تفهمنى انكم سبتوا بعض 
علشان انت صارحتها بحبك وكنت صريح 
ومتقلتش عليها يا راجل قول كلام غير ده 
طب يعنى اعقلها ازاى دى 
وهى البنت عاوزة ايه غير واحد صريح معاها ويهتم بيها 
ماهو انتوا يا هتجننونى يا هتجننونى مفيش حل تالت 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياجماعه*
*لكل قاعده شواذ*

*مش كل الولاد جبله *
*ومش كل البنات عديمه الاحساس بمشاعر حبيبها *


*بس العام  اللي بنشوفه كدا *
*يعني هي البنت لو تحب ولد محترم وابن ناس وبتاع ربنا *
*وخلوق وتسيبه يعاملها علي طبيعته !*
*هايجرا ايه يعني ؟؟*
*لو اطمن عليها وكتر ....هايجلها مغص ؟؟؟*
*لو خاف عليها زي عنيه ......موبيلها هاينفجر في وشها ؟؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

فصدي 14 معلش


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عايز اقلب في الماضي و احكي الحاجات القديمة يا رورو

علشان بتوجعني أوي

بس لو انت مصممة

احكيلك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجماعه*
> *لكل قاعده شواذ*
> 
> *مش كل الولاد جبله *
> ...


:t9::t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجماعه*
> *لكل قاعده شواذ*
> 
> *مش كل الولاد جبله *
> ...


*يا ساااااااااااكى ياخويا  استهدى بالله كدا وبراحة عليا 
علشان انا فهمى على قدى 
اللى انت بتتكلم فيه ده هل هو ارتباط حقيقى يعنى مثلا خطوبة 
او قصة حب بين الاتنين يعنى الاتنين فعلا بيحبوا بعض 
ساعتها هقولك البنت هتبقى طايرة فى السما من السعادة مش فرحانة بس 
ويمكن المغص اللى بتقول عليه ده هيجلها من كتر الفرحة *



Crazy Man قال:


> مش عايز اقلب في الماضي و احكي الحاجات القديمة يا رورو
> 
> علشان بتوجعني أوي
> 
> ...


*يا كيمو انا مش عاوزاك تحكيلى ولا حاجة 
انا سالت سؤالين مححدين رد عليا فيهم وبس على كدا 
هى سبتك علشان خاطر انت مهتم بيها 
وصريح معاها ؟ *


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

سابتني علشان شافتني مدلوق عليها ( معلش في الفظ )

وصلت !!


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Crazy Man قال:



سابتني علشان شافتني مدلوق عليها ( معلش في الفظ )

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Crazy Man قال:


> *وصلت !!*




*ايوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*هو ده اللي عايز اوصلهلكم برده *
*الدلء*

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

و عكس الدلء ايه

التقل

و ده الي البنات عيزاه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> سابتني علشان شافتني مدلوق عليها ( معلش في الفظ )
> 
> وصلت !!


*معلشك معاك ياخويا 
سبتك علشان مدلوق عليها 
سامحنى معتقدش انها تكون سابتك علشان كدا 
اكيد فى مواقف كتير حصلت تراكمت وسببت انكم تسيبوا بعض 
لكن مش معقول ابدا يكون هو ده سبب انفصالكم الوحيد *


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه نقطة الاساس -_-


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا جماعة مش كل واحد يقيم الموضوع بالنسبة لوجهة نظره بس 
ولا لمشكله حصلت معاه لانه وقتها بيكون شايف الموضوع غلط 
وشايف انه الطرف المظلوم فى الموضوع 
لو جيت قيمت نفس الموضوع مع حد تانى مش معاك انت
 هتلاقى وجهة نظرك مختلفة تمامااااااااا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ديه نقطة الاساس -_-


*سامحنى يا كيمو مش قادرة اقتنع 
وطالما قولت نقطة يبقى فى نقط تانى 
وده اللى انا قولت عليه مواقف كتير تراكمت سبببت الانفصال 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزة تقولي ايه ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> عايزة تقولي ايه ...


*قولت فوق اللى عاوزاه *


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مدلوق عليها :
     * فيا عيب
     * هي انسان احسن مني
     * عند مشكلة عاطفية  مع واحدة تانية فحاول احلها
     * كذاااااب لأن مفيش حُب بيجي بالسرعة ديه
     * طمعان فيا علشان مستواه اقل مني


كل النقط متعلقة بأول نقطة ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

* : ده تفكيرها طبعاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كواساكي و واثقت فين


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا مدلوق عليها :
> * فيا عيب
> * هي انسان احسن مني
> * عند مشكلة عاطفية  مع واحدة تانية فحاول احلها
> ...


*كل النقط دى بعيدة عن انك تكون مدلوق عليها 
جايز انت شايف كدا 
لكن هى شايفة الموضوع من ناحية تانية *


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا مدلوق عليها :
> * فيا عيب ( علشان كدة لاقت واحدة اقدر اخبي عيوبي فيها )
> * هي انسان احسن مني ( علشان كدة انا الي بحبها مش هي الي بتحبني )
> * عند مشكلة عاطفية  مع واحدة تانية فحاول احلها ( علشان مدلوق عليها و مستعجل علي حبها )
> ...



اديني ربطهملك اهوه


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا ساااااااااااكى ياخويا استهدى بالله كدا وبراحة عليا *
> *علشان انا فهمى على قدى *
> *اللى انت بتتكلم فيه ده هل هو ارتباط حقيقى يعنى مثلا خطوبة *
> *او قصة حب بين الاتنين يعنى الاتنين فعلا بيحبوا بعض *
> ...





*اه يارورو الاتنين بيحبوا بعض *
*وهو الارتباط الحقيقي مش برضه لازم يكلل بالحب *

*مسمعناش عن واحد وواحده تزوجوا وهما مش طايقين بعض *

*وهو يارورو الحب ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش اخاف عليها ؟*
*مش يبقي ليا هدف في حياتي انحت في الصخر علشانها ؟*
*مش اوجها للصح زي ما يكون انا ابوها ؟*
*مش اجري عليها وانا زعلان زي ما تكون امي ؟*
*مش احكيلها اسراري زي ماتكون صاحبي ؟*
*هو انا لو عشت علشانها يبقي حرام؟*

*لو طلعت اللي في قلبي يبقي (ديرتي)*

*ما هو انا مش فاهم ؟*
*هو انا لما احب واحده وعايز ارتبط بيها واديها حبي وشوقي واحساسي وعمري وعينا تتملي بيها هي وبس *

*ابقي انا كدا مدلوق؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قفلت النهاردة يا كوكو

نكمل كلمنا بكره في الموضوع الي مبيخلصش ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اه يارورو الاتنين بيحبوا بعض *
> *وهو الارتباط الحقيقي مش برضه لازم يكلل بالحب *
> 
> *مسمعناش عن واحد وواحده تزوجوا وهما مش طايقين بعض *
> ...


*يا ساكى  كل ده حلو وزى الفل 
بس مين قرر انك مدلوق دى انت ولا هى اللى قالتها فى وشك كدا 
روح يا ساكى انت مدلوق انامش عاوزاك 
اصلها تفرق ساعتها 
ملوق ايه بس انت كدا عداك العيب وقزح 
بس لازم نقيم العلاقة ومش كل حب يا ساكى بيكلل بالزواج 
فى قصص حب كتير بتنتهى قبل الزواج 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس لازم نقيم العلاقة ومش كل حب يا ساكى بيكلل بالزواج 
فى قصص حب كتير بتنتهى قبل الزواج

صح جدا
واسأل مجرب : (
*


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارورو *
*من اللي انا شوفته في الحياه *

*معنديش استعداد احب وبعد كده انكسر *
*بالنسبه لي انا كا ساكي  احب واعشق واتجوز *

*التلميذ بيزاكر ويجتهد وبعد كده بينجح*
*لو هو مش عايز ينجح *
*يبقي مش هايجتهد *

*انا كدا برضه اشغل نفسي ليه بحب في الاخر مش بتاعي *
*الفكره اللي عايز اوضحها لحضرتك *
* انتي بتقولي عداك العيب وازح ......*
*عالم الله هو ده اللي بيحصل *
*اهتمام وخوف وقلق وشوق ومحبه *
*طيب والطرف التاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولا في الدماغ *
*عارفا *
*لو حصلي حاجه مثلا واترميت في مستشفي *
*او موت  او قطر فرمني *
*ولا كاني موجود *
*يمكن بعديها بأسبوع يتقال :ايه ده ؟؟؟هو ساكي بطل يتصل ليه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يارورو *
> *من اللي انا شوفته في الحياه *
> 
> *معنديش استعداد احب وبعد كده انكسر *
> ...


*اولالالالالالالالالا بعد الشر عليك من اى حاجة وحشة 
ثانيا انت بتقول الطرف التانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
معنى كدا انه مفيش حب من ناحيته ولا انا غلطانة لو غلطانة وضحلى 
والا لو فى حب وكل الاهتمام ده من ناحيتك زى ما قولتلك قبل كدا اى بنت هتبقى طايرة فى السما من فرحتها 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب يارورو انتي وبتول *
*مجدوا اسم الله *
*كلمه ورد غطاها *

*لو انا بحب انسانه *
*وبعاملها زي اختي وحبيبتي وروحي وامي واخويا وابويا *
*وكل العلاقات اللي في الدنيا *
*وببقي قبل ما احط لقمه في بطني اسأل اذا كانت كلت ولا لاء *
*ولو نزلت الشارع لوحدها ابقي قلقان لحد يعاكسها ولا يسرقها وانتم عارفين الشوارع بيجرا فيها ايه.*
*ولو عرفت انها مريضه يعلم ربنا زي مايكون انا اللي عيان *
*وبكافح اني لما ارتبط بيها اخليها اميره متوجه علي قلبي *
*واحلم انها لو طلبت الدنيا وانا اقدر .......اجيبهالها *
*نفسي ارسم البسمه علي وجهها*
*نفسي اخليها مرتاحه نفسيا*
*نفسي..........نفسي ايه *
*اي حاجه نفسي فيها *
*ابقي انا كدا غلطان  ولا اتبارد بقي *
*يعني اللي في قلبي علي لساني ولا ايه ....*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب يارورو انتي وبتول *
> *مجدوا اسم الله *
> *كلمه ورد غطاها *
> 
> ...


*له كل المجد 
بص يا ساكى انت انسان طيب وقلبك ابيض وتستاهل كل خير فى الدنيا 
بس كمان لازم تخلى بالك ان الدنيا مش بتقف على حاجة 
يعنى لو ربنا مش رايد ان موضوعك يكمل اكيد هيرزقك بحد كويس يستاهلك 
ويقدر مشاعرك وحبك ده كله 
وانت كدا اللى فى قلبك على لسانك وده بقى قليل فى الزمن ده 
انا بس عاوزة افهم حاجة معلش
انت بتقول انك بتعمل كل ده 
طيب حلو اوى هى بقى انا مش فاهمة هى رافضة مثلا 
ولا بتحبك ولا ايه اصل كلامك معناه انه حب من طرف واحد 
والا كانت هتبقى مبسوطة ان فى حد بيحبها الحب ده لو هى بتحبه 
صح ولا ايه يا ساكى 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب يارورو انتي وبتول *
> *مجدوا اسم الله *
> *كلمه ورد غطاها *
> 
> ...


*دايم اسم الرب*

لا متبقاش انت غلطان ياكوكو
بالعكس دي يابخت اي بنت بالحب والمشاعر ده كله
بس ياكووكو هل انت متأكد من حبها ليك؟
اصل مفيش بنت تتحب كل الحب ده
ومتحسش بيه وتكون فرحانه
ومفيش حبيب مايحسش بفرح حبيبته!

يبقا اكيد في حاجه مش صح
يااما انت بتحبها من طرف واحد
وواهم نفسك انها بتحبك
يااما هي بتحبك بس فيه عائق مابنكم !
​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دايم اسم الرب*​
> لا متبقاش انت غلطان ياكوكو
> بالعكس دي يابخت اي بنت بالحب والمشاعر ده كله
> بس ياكووكو هل انت متأكد من حبها ليك؟
> ...


 

*تمام*
*1000/1000*
*هاتيلنا بقي رورو  تقول رئيها بليز*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تمام*
> *1000/1000*
> *هاتيلنا بقي رورو  تقول رئيها بليز*​


*رورو قالت ياكوكو قبل مني
ركز الله يخليك هتودينا في كلابوش هههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تمام*
> *1000/1000*
> *هاتيلنا بقي رورو  تقول رئيها بليز*​


*بس انت مرديتش عليا وخدتني في دوكة ياعمونا
هل انت بتحبها من طرف واحد
ام فيه عائق مابنكم هو السبب ف احساسك ده؟
*


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مشوفتش المشاركه يعلم الله *



*اهم حاجه يا اخواتي *
*اللي كان عاملي شنيور في دماغي *
*ان انا كدا بعامل ربنا قبل ما اعاملها *
*اشكرك يارب *
*كدا اقدر اقول *
*الغلبان ليه مكان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مشوفتش المشاركه يعلم الله *
> 
> 
> ...


*ماشي ياعم الغلبان

شوفت المشاركة دي كمان ولا لاء
*


> بس انت مرديتش عليا وخدتني في دوكة ياعمونا
> هل انت بتحبها من طرف واحد
> ام فيه عائق مابنكم هو السبب ف احساسك ده؟


:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساكى انا ريقى نشف 
وانت مبلتش ريقى من الصبح باجابة على اسئلتى 
هل الحب متبادل بينكم ام من طرف واحد 
حوووووووووول *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشي يابتول ...........ماشي *


*اه يا ابله رورو متبادل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ساكى انا ريقى نشف
> وانت مبلتش ريقى من الصبح باجابة على اسئلتى
> هل الحب متبادل بينكم ام من طرف واحد
> حوووووووووول *​


*الو الو الو
هل تسمعوني
حوووووول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ماشي يابتول ...........ماشي *
> 
> 
> *اه يا ابله رورو متبادل *​


30:30:30:

*طب حلوووووو اوووووووى 
اذن ماهى المشكلة بقى 
لما  انتوا الاتنين بتحبوا بعض 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> 30:30:30:​
> *طب حلوووووو اوووووووى *
> *اذن ماهى المشكلة بقى *
> *لما انتوا الاتنين بتحبوا بعض *​


 
*ايه يا ابله رورو !!!!*
*ما انا عمال انبح في حسي من امبارح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ايه يا ابله رورو !!!!*
> *ما انا عمال انبح في حسي من امبارح *​


*احياه النبى ما فاهمة حاجة 
مش عارفة ده تاثير نعس ولا ايه 
ايون بتنبح فى حسك ليه هههههههههه 
ما انا مش فاهمة بس من غير ضرب يا ساكى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصي يارورو *​ 
*اشربي مج نسكافيه وصحصحي كده*​ 
*بقولك انا*​ 
*لما اكون بحب واحده *
*واديها كل الحنان والاهتمام اللي في الدنيا *
*كأني ابوها واخوها وامها وابنها وصديقها *
*بكل التفاصيل اللي ممكن تتخيليها *
*بكل الكلام اللي في الاغاني *
*بكل اللغات اللي في العالم *
*بذوق وادب ومحبه واحترام ولطف *​ 

*المفروض بقي ايه ؟؟؟*
*يعني يكون جزائي ايه؟؟*
*ولا الطراوه مثلا؟؟؟*
*يعني انا كدا مدلوء*​ 
*ولا طيب*
*ولا انا عبيط *​ 
*ولا لازم اتقل *
*ولا ايه *​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شخصيا مش بحب الواد التقيل ولا حاجة 
وبعدين اللى ينتحر علشان واحدة سابته يبقا هو معلش من الاساس مش مظبوط نفسيا , رغم مأساوية القصة الا ان هى ديه الحقيقة المٌرة 
محدش يخسر حياته علشان حد مهما كان 

وبعدين ياساكى ليه متقولش اننا عندنا ثبات نفسى اكتر منكو ؟ :smile02 يعنى رغم اننا بننجرح منكو جدا وده اكيد الا اننا نفسيا اقوى منكو :smile02:smile02


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *انا شخصيا مش بحب الواد التقيل ولا حاجة *
> *وبعدين اللى ينتحر علشان واحدة سابته يبقا هو معلش من الاساس مش مظبوط نفسيا , رغم مأساوية القصة الا ان هى ديه الحقيقة المٌرة *
> *محدش يخسر حياته علشان حد مهما كان *
> 
> *وبعدين ياساكى ليه متقولش اننا عندنا ثبات نفسى اكتر منكو ؟ :smile02 يعنى رغم اننا بننجرح منكو جدا وده اكيد الا اننا نفسيا اقوى منكو :smile02:smile02*




*يا فندم طبعا كلام حضرتك مظبوط *
*في ولاد بتجرح بنات *
*وفي بنات بتجرح ولاد *

*بس انا قصدي *
*يعني واحد بالبلدي (مالوش في اللوع)*
*مش نفسه يحب ويتحب ؟*
*لما يحب بنت ويعمل كل الكلام اللي انا كتبه *
*مش المفروض يلاقي اهتمام من الانسانه *
*اللي ادالها قلبه !!!!!*
*ولا لما يبقي تقيل البنت تحبه اكتر *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا بنى ما فيش الكلام دا

*


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*لاء في ياعمتو *
*في كتير *​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*احمم احمم
ربنا كبير على كل من يفكرنى بالمرحومة
بس انتوا زى العسل بجد
اللى يفكرنى بسومة العاشق 
نقول شوية حجات
واثقة و رورو بجد عن تجربة شخصية واخرى لصديق فيه بنات كده بتتحول او تتغير بتكون مش حب حقيقى طبعا لما تلاقى الولد متعلق بيها كده بتحس بشىء مش مظبوط وتفتكر انها خدت كل حاجه منه وكده وبتقل محبتها علشان مش بتقدر صح
لو الحب حقيقى هتقدر وتحبه اكتر وتقدره ويبقى غالى جدا عليها
بس فيه بنات بتتعب كتير على التقلان علشان تتقرب ليه ولما يتقرب وتبقى الكل فى الكل اعتقد علشان نفسيتها او نضجها مش كامل بتتقلب كده
ل crazy man
ربنا معانا
ربنا يعوضنا عن البنات الشريرين دول
وكمان يفتح عقول الورود دول

انا لسه بقول للنت يا هادى بعد طول غياب محدش يدعى على

+++

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *احمم احمم
> ربنا كبير على كل من يفكرنى بالمرحومة
> بس انتوا زى العسل بجد
> اللى يفكرنى بسومة العاشق
> ...


كل ده ولسه بتقول ياهادي ههههه

شوف انت قولت حاجه مهمة في تعليقك
*فيه بنات كده بتتحول او تتغير بتكون مش حب حقيقى *
تمام انا بتفق معاك
الحب الحقيقي مايبقاش اسمه حب حقيقي
غير اما يكونوا الطرفيين بيحبوا بعض جداا
بيحبوا عيوب بعض قبل مميزات بعض
عارف انت كأنهم مخلوقيين لبعض
في علاقه زي دي بقا ماتلقيش حاجه اسمها تقل
ولا تكبير دماغ ولا تنفيض ولا الحبشتكنات دي
انما تلاقي شوق ولهفه واهتمام وحنان وحب من الطرفيين :t25:​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*معاك يا واثق*
*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل ده ولسه بتقول ياهادي ههههه
> 
> شوف انت قولت حاجه مهمة في تعليقك
> *فيه بنات كده بتتحول او تتغير بتكون مش حب حقيقى *
> ...



*الله ينووووووووووور عليكى يا حبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *معاك يا واثق*
> *+++*​


واثق ازاي
واثقه ياهندسة واثقه:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله ينووووووووووور عليكى يا حبى *​


لا داعي للتصفيق:smile02


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف ياعم الواثق من نفسه*
*+++*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بص ياكوزاكى زى مالولاد بتنجرح فى بنات كتير بتنجرح
يعنى انا واحدة من اللى انجرحت زمان اوى
وممكن احكى كمان
انا كنت بحب واحد 
وفضلنا نكلم بعض وكنت بموت فيه دى شوية عليه
ولما انا قرفت وقولتله انا عاوزة اقول لبابا وماما
افتكرنى بهزر معاه
قالى قولى ليهم دول لو يعرفوا انا بحبك ازاى
انا بقى روحت قولتلهم
المهم ماما شتمنى وزعقت
بابا قالى عشان انتى حكيتيلى انا مش همد ايدى عليكى
المهم اتصلت بالوالد دا وقولتله
ماما عاوز تكلمك
قالى نعم ياختى
انتى قولتى ليهم
انا مليش دعوة وقفل السكة فى وشى
بابا قالى طيب هاتى العنوان بتاعه 
قولتله العنوان
والصدلية اللى قال انها بتعات مامته
المهم باب راح لقى الشقة بتعات صاحبه
وامه مش دكتورة دى شغلة فى الصدلية كدة
وانا روحت مع بابا شوفت البيت اللى عايش فيه
ولما اتكلم قال انى انا اللى بجرى وراه
وقام قال لبابا وادى نمرة بنتك اهى ومسحها
وانا سعاتها من نرفزتى قومت مسكت موبايله قولتله لا ولا يزعلك 
وكسرتله الخط ورميته الموبايل ع الارض
ولما عاد الكلام تانى وقال لبابا انى انا اللى بجرى وراه
بابا مسكه ضربه
( الموضوع يعنى انى عاوزة اقول زى ماانتوا شايفين ان فى ولاد بتنجرح والبنات ظالمة عاوزة اقوالكم ان فى رجالة عاوزة الحرق من الاساس )
وموضوع روعة ياكوزاكى
​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*YOYO JESUS*

*اممممممممممممم انتى كنت كام سنة*

*فيه من هنا وهنا ولاد وبنات*

*+++*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قربت اكمل ال 19 سنة 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا قربت اكمل ال 19 سنة
> ​




*علشان بس انتى لسه صغننة

+++
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*برضه مش فاهمة ماهو عشان انت ولد اكيد هتدافع عن الرجالة
وعشان انا بنت هدفع عن البنات
لكن لو هنتكلم بصراحة
زى مافى بنات تجرح وتلعب بالمشاعر ( وع فكرة دا قليل جدا ) 
لية ؟
علشان معظم البنات لما بيجيوا يحبوا بيحبه بجد ( انا بقول معظم مش كلهم )
ثانيا :
فى كمان ولاد بتجرح وتلعب بالمشاعر ( ودا كبير جدا جدا جدا لبكرة الصبح )
لية ؟
عشان الوالد بطبيعته يحب يعيش حياته بالطول وبالعرض ويكلم بنات ويثبت رجولته
ولما يتجوز يقوالك انا ماتجوزش واحدة كلمتنى
( لكن يتجوز واحدة كانت بتكلم غيره )
بغض النظر ان فى بنات طبعا محترمة 
انا بس بقول خلاصة الكلام ان الوالد اكتر باللعب بالمشاعر ودا ميمعنش برضه ان فى بنات كدا
بس الرجالة اكتر فى الحتة دى*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف احنا ليه نتخانق اعتقد بحيادية البنات اكتر من مراحل نموها ونضجها*
*على العموم اللعب المشاعر وعدم تقديرها شىء مش حلو خالص*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكى وعلينا*
*+++*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالا احنا ماكناش بتنخانق ابدا
دا بس بان لحضرتك انى بزعق فى الكلام
^_^
ع العموم اتشرفت بيك اوى
*​


----------

